# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Εγγραφη στο trwn

## krits

καλησπερα σας...

βρισκομαι στην οδο Κυπρου 32 πισω απο τον αγ βασιλη και θα ηθελα να συνδεθω στο δικτυο.δεν μπορεσα να κανω ολα τα βηματα στο site καθως το Link για την καταχωρηση του στιγματος μου δεν λειτουργει.
περιμενω νεα απο καποιο μελος...

ευχαρισω πολυ....

----------


## george (criss)

> καλησπερα σας...
> 
> βρισκομαι στην οδο Κυπρου 32 πισω απο τον αγ βασιλη και θα ηθελα να συνδεθω στο δικτυο.δεν μπορεσα να κανω ολα τα βηματα στο site καθως το Link για την καταχωρηση του στιγματος μου δεν λειτουργει.
> περιμενω νεα απο καποιο μελος...
> 
> ευχαρισω πολυ....


 καλησπερα φιλε 
στειλε μου ενα e-mail σου με pm για να επικοινωνησουμε..
Γιωργος

----------

